# Questions about service/shop/repair/parts/owner's manuals



## Jaryl Jack Derriere (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have some questions about tractor manuals and was hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. The first place I looked was here on this forum for a Ford 4600 manual of any kind but was unsuccessful. I'm looking for all available manuals for a Ford 4600 tractor. So my first question is does anyone here have a manual for a 4600 to share? I'm not opposed to purchasing a manual but free is the best price. 

Second, after searching the web I found many suppliers of manuals of all kinds. Are there any websites/companies to avoid? I want to make the right decision the first time.

Third, what website/company/supplier would you recommend and why?

I found a website "johnsmanuals.com" and they certainly have a good price but do not specify how many pages are included in the manuals they offer. Is this a good source for manuals? Any help is appreciated.

JJD


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

CMN has two workshop manuals for download, unfortunately the files are too large to upload to this forum's Manuals section.
http://www.classicmachinery.net/for...rder=ASC&sid=06793947eba3b802ac9227d8342859e9


----------



## Jaryl Jack Derriere (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi Hacke,

Thanks for the reply. I went to CMN and tried to open the files you listed but could not. I thought maybe I have to be a member to open the files so I joined and am waiting for the conformation email. 

What about my other two questions? Any particular manuals to avoid? Any that come highly recommended?

Thanks again.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

A 4600 is a Superb model Ford.
Simple, reliable, excellent parts availability!
I say if you can afford the tractor you can afford to buy the repair manual for it.
Buy the I&T FO-41 manual.
Available from most any internet seller and many tractor emporiums for about $30
It covers 26/36/4600 Fords and a bunch of Utility and Industrial derivitives of those models.
Covers everything you need to keep your Ford in tip top condition.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hacke said:


> CMN has two workshop manuals for download, unfortunately the files are too large to upload to this forum's Manuals section.
> http://www.classicmachinery.net/for...rder=ASC&sid=06793947eba3b802ac9227d8342859e9


Yes, I'm having the same issue here uploading manuals that are a mere 22Mb. In this day and age, 50Mb would be a small limit.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jaryl Jack Derriere said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have some questions about tractor manuals and was hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. ...
> 
> ...


Seeing you name here, it nearly looks almost like John Deere and that is the brand of tractor you were looking for. The Ford threw me off.


----------



## Jaryl Jack Derriere (Oct 6, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> A 4600 is a Superb model Ford.
> Simple, reliable, excellent parts availability!
> I say if you can afford the tractor you can afford to buy the repair manual for it.
> Buy the I&T FO-41 manual.
> ...



Ultradog, thank you very much for the recommendation. In all honesty, you are correct that if a person can afford a tractor they should be able to afford a manual. I have been repairing outdoor power equipment for many decades now and have all kinds of manuals available to me but tractors are still new to me and I didn't want to make a manual purchase without a good recommendation. Again, thank you. 

By the way, I just left this site for a few minutes and purchased the I&T FO-41 manual and the owner's manual as well. Looking forward to reading them.


----------

